# dazzle dvc 80 driver problem



## pencil (Nov 21, 2004)

installed studio 8 to capture from anologue camera, all ok except big blue screen saying DRIVER IRQ NOT LESS OR EQAUL THAN or something very close to that.
this can happen at any time
uninstalled studio 8 and tried to use windows movie maker2 but same happened. 
i now think the problem is the driver for the usb dvc80 capture hardware!
how do i put this right, am not sure how to update a driver for a usb hardware

cheers


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn off the auto reboot and post the full bsod error message you receive


----------



## pencil (Nov 21, 2004)

not too sure what you mean bsod?

have downloaded xp patch available for xp which has a driver aswell.

machine is crashing when doing any task(not just studio capture

last message said:

STOP: OXOOOOOO8E

WIN32K.SYS

when i looked at event log it was 1003, 102 error


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

bsod=blue screen of death
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;330187


----------



## pencil (Nov 21, 2004)

oh cheers

i think i've done it, plugged the dvc 80 into the usb at the rear of the computer and not the hub so it will run at usb2.
downloaded a program 'enditall' and managed to capture 30 mins of video at best capture rate. yippee

thanks for help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the hub is most likely usb1


----------

